
Quantum: Rust quantum computer simulator - beneills
https://github.com/beneills/quantum
======
beneills
Author here. I started this after seeing the post about a quantum computer
simulator in Python[1] and reading up about the theory.

There's still a lot of work to be done, especially adding more gates, but the
framework for computation is all there.

Suggestions/feedback welcome.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12106163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12106163)

